# Paph. Babyface 'Lu Lu'



## jblanford (Dec 14, 2009)

Well with the encouragement from alot of friends on this forum I sent my Paph. Babyface to the Chicago judging center this past weekend and it recieved a CCM of 82 points, and we named it our grandaughter's nickname Lu Lu, and you can see why, thanks again friends....Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your award! Great growing! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Jim! That's great!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome Jim! I wasn't there- it was Logan's 3rd birthday Saturday. 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 14, 2009)

Bravo Jim!!!! Congratulations, and cool pics of your 'Lu Lu' s !!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 15, 2009)

I was at the judging session, and it indeed was a nicely grown, sweet little plant. Great growing Jim.


----------



## emydura (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats Jim. Well deserved.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats Jim! Love the clonal name.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations !!!! :clap:


----------



## Candace (Dec 15, 2009)

Good for you.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 15, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap:SWEEET!!!
well deserved! Congrats Jim!


----------



## etex (Dec 15, 2009)

Your granddaughter looks adorable!! Congrats on the win! The plant and blooms look great!! Good growing!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 15, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulation!


Ramon


----------



## Hera (Dec 15, 2009)

Your grandaughter is adorable. Good growing, kids and 'chids!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats! Both Lulu's are sweet!


----------



## vandaalex (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2009)

Hurrey for Lu Lu. Lovely child and flowers.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job!

e-spice


----------



## toddybear (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 18, 2009)

I like this plant but it is definitely not Paph. Baby Face. It looks predominantly of barbigerum (the foliage even looks very small), yet there is no barbigerum in Paph. Baby Face. Most likely this is 50% barbigerum + another species or near primary cross. The parents are Saint Ouens Bay x Magic Mood, which are both standard round flowered complex. 

If this was AOS judged the judges must not have bothered looking up the parental history!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh oh!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 19, 2009)

OOOOPS!
Bet there are some red faces if any are reading this!
One would think that it would be automatic to check the parentage to avoid an error like this. 
Last time I clerked, one of the judges, for ribbon judging, felt a plant had to be Brs. Little Stars or David Sanders because if it was one of the species, as claimed, there was no way it would have that number of flowers. I think she settled for a 2nd or 3rd but no way a 1st for that reason, which I respect & understand but how would the exhibitor know that was why?


----------



## li'l frog (Dec 19, 2009)

Paph _Baby Face_ is different than Paph _Babyface_, which is the recently awarded one, above. Babyface is 1/2 barbigerum. Don't you love orchid names?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

li'l frog said:


> Paph _Baby Face_ is different than Paph _Babyface_, which is the recently awarded one, above. Babyface is 1/2 barbigerum. Don't you love orchid names?



Well, that explains it!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 19, 2009)

li'l frog said:


> Paph _Baby Face_ is different than Paph _Babyface_, which is the recently awarded one, above. Babyface is 1/2 barbigerum. Don't you love orchid names?


Thanks for clearing that up!
Now I'm the one  !


----------



## jblanford (Dec 19, 2009)

Well the information I have on Paph. Babyface 'Lu Lu' CCM/AOS is that the cross is 
P.Via Muchos Ninos X barbigerum, and P. Via Muchos Ninos has in it's parentage P. insigne, spicerianum, villosum, don't know if that would change anything...... Jim.


----------

